# Phone line from Eircom



## Henchard (11 Sep 2008)

Hi, 

I am just looking for some advice.

I want to get Smart 6mb broadband, but first of all I need to get an Eircom phone line put in.

Is it even any certainty that when I get the new Eircom phone line it will support broadband (up to 6mb) or otherwise?

I live in Dublin 8 (Harrington Street)

I'd be grateful for advice about the whole process, ordering, switching to smart, etc.

Thanks


----------



## c00lcarl (23 Sep 2008)

Ring eircom and see if the local exchange supports broadband, alternatively find out your neighbours phone numbers and check them on the eircom website to see if broadband is available in your area


----------



## Guigsy (24 Sep 2008)

Connecting your line to eircom will cost you initially approx 130 and then a months line rental, if you can get a sales rep to call to your house they can connect it for free (I have no connections to the company personally but know someone who used to do this for a living). I'd agree to check the line for broadband on the website, but where you are you should be grand i imagine 

Hope that helps


----------



## pator (29 Sep 2008)

Eircom regularly do deals where u can get the phone line connected for free, alot of connections can now be just switched on without any callout.  So all it should cost you is one months rental.  Once you have phone number you can easily check on any of the sites what is available for that number. 

Have a look at www.eircom.ie and there is a free connection link on the first page. 
(sorry can't give the direct link because it wants to bring my personal details)


----------

